
Eric Schmidt Says US Could Fail in the AI Competition with China – The Verge - timhigins
https://www.theverge.com/2017/11/1/16592338/eric-schmidt-google-ai-competition-us-china
======
CamelCaseName
He mentions China briefly in this advertisement for Alphabet's DeepMind, but
what about the Russian threat? [0]

[0] [https://www.theverge.com/2017/9/4/16251226/russia-ai-
putin-r...](https://www.theverge.com/2017/9/4/16251226/russia-ai-putin-rule-
the-world)

